# Mimi Bed!



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

I thought Madame needed something other than fluffy jumpers to sleep on while she's in my bed, so last night I made her a bed of her own. It's made of cotton fabric and an old fuzzy blanket and lightly stuffed with polyfil. She slept in it all of last night, so I think I can safely say that she likes it!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

That is such a cute bed!! It looks like she really enjoyed it!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Great pics. The bed is darling. I love it when our pups take ownership of their gifts. She knew that bed was hers. Too cute!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

great job!!! Love your kitties too


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks all, it was certainly worth sacrificing the blanket!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww cute! its like the "fluffy bed" that i make


----------



## BanannaFlvdSnow (Jun 13, 2012)

So cute... I love the pic all snuggled up with the kitties...
Winnie loves my cat so much she gets so excited when she see's her, bouncing around that she freaks the cat out.
And when she is with me visiting at my sister's and my dads house they have cats as well she gets so excited to see them she wants Kittie friends so badly but they are even less receptive then my cat Agatha...
Occasionally Aggie will chase her around & then Winnie is in heaven that the cat played with her...
& I'm completely off subject! The bed is adorable


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

Aww, poor Winnie! That photo was taken in Winter so the kits and Mimi were keen to be snuggled together to keep warm. The rest of the time they pretty much ignore each other, except when Whisper (in the front of the picture) is in a bad mood. She takes it out on her brother Kim and likes to smack Mimi on the bottom! She's a little toad really. :laughing6:


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

That bed is really cute - I love your choice of fabrics


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Very cute!!


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank-you.  Mimi says it's too hot to sleep on tonight!


----------

